# Furthest You can Drive?



## stratocastor

What is the furthest you guys can blast a golf ball with your one driver? I can't hit that hard but at best I can get it around 230 yards. Pretty pathetic, I know.

So what about you guys?


----------



## RYANNNNN

Never actually recorded my drive distance. I'd say I hit at least 270 yards each time. I know i've hit more before but I don't know the exact amount, sorry.

Stratocastor, more practice - better you get, good luck!


----------



## stratocastor

270 is not bad, that is about why my uncle and other family members can hit. Wish I could hit that far...

Thanks for the advice, I'll keep trying!


----------



## Fanofphil

I usually hit around 300 on a good day but it ranges from 260-310. It depends on the day because im so inconsistent.


----------



## white_tiger_137

250 is a great drive for me


----------



## Bigbertha

My drive is all over the charts. Usually i hit around 240 but sometimes get lucky and hit 270. Sometimes im horrible and only hit 200.


----------



## deadphoenix

I usually get fairly consistant drives of about 280-290 yards when I hit the ball right. It feels good to just pound a ball and send it into the next hole if I want to. 

But don't feel bad if you can't hit it hard, hitting it straight is the most important thing to do anyways.


----------



## Callaway

At the driving range I hit further then the distance of it, which was 300 yards which is good for me, if it was longer I would of been able to see how far I could of hit it, although due to high fences the ball just hit it..


----------



## G-1

probably and average of 200


----------



## Darren

my longest drive was on a 357 par 4 i got it on the green in one


----------



## amigo

*This book helps me one way or the other.*

I'm terrible with my driver. I can hit bet 200-250 


*EDITED BY ADMIN - PLEASE DONT SPAM URLS*


----------



## gOLfEr056

Probably around 275 for me. I am not a strong driver. I am good with fairway woods and with my irons. Driving is not my strong point for sure. I should start lifting, get some more abdominal muscle and get those hips moving faster.


----------



## SportPok

I have actually driven it around 300 yards before. I got extremely lucky and I was pounding them out on the course and I just happened to hit one pretty straight and I saw it land around the 300 flag. I'll tell you what, I was convinced that I was going to hit the PGA the next day.

My game is all luck, no talent.


----------



## MarczO

I'm not the best driver either. I usually average about 190-230 yards. I have improved though. I used to be only able to drive like 150, but now as you can see, I'm up in the 200's. So I'm pretty proud of myself.


----------



## ditchweed

*Average*

I average around 200, I'm just not a big hitter. How do some of you guys get 300 plus. Any tips you can send my way?


----------



## memorex88

230 - 240. If I crank it it's 270 - 290 but it may not go straight. The trick is NOT to crank it.


----------



## Jesse

Not nearly as far as I'd like to be able to. Every once in a while you just get that perfect shot, but most of the time I can't hit it that well and it doesn't go nearly as far as I'd like it to


----------



## PRGolfer

Since I just started, I only make around 175-210 yards, lucky if i make 220...


----------



## JDScope

Hi,

I'm really not a 'big hitter' - but I've always been pretty consistent/straight.

One of the best purchases I made last year was a 'clearance' Cobra SZ 460. I used a Calloway Biggest Big Bertha (I think the original one) for about 10yrs leading up to that, and probably averaged 240 - I could maybe get a touch more from time to time. But WOW, these big head/sweet spot drivers really work! I'm getting the same consistency, with 20 extra yards and more... I'm about 5-6'' - so I feel like a cartoon character with this thing!

I joke with my playing partners that I have 'embraced the technology' - don't fight it... They just roll their eyes..  

Jim


----------



## codyblank

I can drive almost every green at my home course. I drove the 18th yesterday and it's yardage is 317. If I really rip one and hit it solid I can drive about 320. My home course is easy on the front but the back is like hitting concrete greens.


----------



## codyblank

Ditchweed, try slowing down your swing and concentrating on tempo and you will see much more distance.


----------



## green lea

275 is a bomb for me usually 230-250 but i usually dont even carry a driver with me. but i can hit the 3 wood just as far and straighter too.


----------



## ebittner

I used to be able to drive it very far but ever since I really hurt my arm "Shattered Elbow" I have only been able to drive it about 150+ I hope to get back over 200 by the end of summer.


----------



## Zanzer

I can somewhere between 200-225. If I try for anymore control goes out the window.


----------



## Vision.Pro

well my record is 420 yards with some help from a cart path which i rode all the way to a green side bunker


----------



## choppa

Vision.Pro said:


> well my record is 420 yards with some help from a cart path which i rode all the way to a green side bunker


:laugh: thats always the best way to do it

personally i think distance is overated- consistency is what you need and distance control. raw power=crap golf most of the time.

im off 4 handicap and averge about 260 with a reasonably well struck driver, although i can squeeze it up towards the 300 mark if i have to


----------



## Phreak

Just on a really nice hard drive I can hit the ball at max around 225 yards which is not to far but I like it.


----------



## fuzzyjr

*Distance is good*

but IMHO i think your lie is much more important, i would rather be 220 out and a nice lie than 160 out and not a nice one. With that said, I would say i am a 275 avg driver. At any given time i can compete with the 300+ mark. I usually play a driver 3-4 tee's a round max, pending the layout. I am much more consistent with my 3 wood from the box than my driver. With my 3 wood i can still hit the 250+ mark.


----------



## Not_My_Style

I'd say I average about 200 yards per drive. I don't get to play golf a whole lot, so that's probably why I lack the power and yardage. I can have some sick accuracy on a good day though.


----------



## fitz-uk

At the moment I would have thought I am averaging 280 / 300 yards. Its not all about drives though.

Drives for show, putts for dough!


----------



## CanCaddy

Hehehe, good one on the 420 yards along the cart path. If it wound up near the green, bet that was a great hole.

I'm usually in the 230 yards range maximum. I also try to make a good lie more than worrying about the distance. If I just think power swing, I usually wind up in a bunch of trees or in the water. So I find it better to get a good accurate drive off the tee and if it's short of where I would have liked it to go, that's OK, as long as it's sitting in a nice spot for the next shot.

As you can gather, I don't get many holes in one with this strategy


----------



## sparky

I am a complete beginner - on my one and only round of golf so far I hit around 180 yards. I wa sactually quite proud of that - not after reading this thread though


----------



## GolfGimp8224

*Blast off*

For a little guy I can hit it pretty far. I am 5'6 and from memory, I would say the longest drive I ever hit was on a flat 400 yard par 4. I hit it within 50 yards of the green, which would mean I hit it around 350. Man I was killing the ball that day, and wish I could do it again. I usually average between 270 and 280 though, but when I am really swinging well I can consistently knock it out there between 290 and 300. I just wish I could keep it in the fairway!


----------



## Xander

On a good day, 300, on a bad day, 230-50. If I've had a few drinks, 310.


----------



## Homeless

I'd say my longest drive would have been about 295-300 yards. I average about 260-270 though.


----------



## fitz-uk

In a recent competition, playing off the back tees of a 320 yard par 4 (flat hole), I drove the green. Must have finished up 6ft on the front. Didnt help all that much finished 6 out of 120 odd.


----------



## BrandonB

On flat ground.. 340ish. I'm not quite back to that, but I should get back there soon.

On a slight downhill (20 ft drop over 400 yards) I hit one 370 today. (gps verified..) It was a beauty. I wish I could do that more often.. lol


----------



## Prea

Well, I usually average around 245-260 but today I cought a steady downslope and it rolled down to 313. I had to measure because it was really long for me.


----------

